

YC Winter 2011 Applicants Live Web Chat Tonight @ 8:30pm [Pacific] - 619Cloud

So I setup a simple, yet functional node.js chat room, for YC Winter 2011 applicants to meet other applicants, and chat about their ideas and businesses. Nothing official, 
I'm not associated with YC at all.<p>We had some great discussions last night, but I'm am setting up a more definite time for tonight at 8:30pm [Pacific].<p>The url is: http://www.nodejscloud.com:8001/<p>I am a Winter 2011 YC applicant, and my username in chat is Justin.<p>I will keep the chat room up 24/7, probably through the November 1st announcement for others to pop their head into and chat.<p>See you there.
======
frisco
I've always wondered by YC-application-waiting chat never ends up on
#startups. My first winter paying attention it was on #candyisdandy. Then
somewhere else random. Is there a specific reason for this?

------
lukis100
Another irc channel: <http://webchat.freenode.net> channel kapio

~~~
csallen
A little styling to spice up the chat room:

    
    
      document.getElement('head').innerHTML=document.getElement('head').innerHTML+'<style>\n.hyperlink-whois{font-weight:bold;}\n.qwebirc-qui .lines{background:#f0f7ff url("http://img51.imageshack.us/img51/6644/thewatcher.png") no-repeat scroll center bottom;font-size:12px;line-height:1.6em;}\n.qwebirc-qui .ircwindow{font-family:Verdana,sans-serif,"sans serif";}\n</style>';

------
benologist
It'd be better if it didn't reset the scroll every time someone says anything
+ have wall of some crap about curl.

~~~
619Cloud
Try using Chrome or Firefox.

~~~
benologist
Meh.

------
Chirag
Clickable Link : <http://www.nodejscloud.com:8001/>

------
jonathanberger
Time in your local timezone:
[http://www.thetimezoneconverter.com/?t=8:30pm&tz=Pacific...](http://www.thetimezoneconverter.com/?t=8:30pm&tz=Pacific%20Time%20\(PT\))

------
MK5
some crazy dude just killed the chat :/ that was so lame. Anw, IRC next time
maybe so Op could kick/ban?

(mine: quakenet #elive if you need a free chan)

~~~
619Cloud
Because of the guys who decided they would ruin the chat experience for all YC
applicants, I modified the chat script, and now log ip addresses, and can
simply add naughty people to DENY iptables. It is truly sad, I even had to do
this, but, its now in place. :) Sorry about that.

------
dzlobin
15 min in, we have a pg impersonator it seems.

------
619Cloud
Ok, now that the fanfare has died down, and there inst hundreds of people
trying to talk all at once, my chat room is the place to go to chat with other
YC applicants. :)

------
GrahamHolborn
This is great had some really good talks about YC, internet, and start ups.
Check it out.

------
bueller
werd

~~~
bueller
that was me saying thank you, and i get minus points, come on now guys

------
Albin
Great, c u all then.

